# 486 versus 386



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

I just ordered a 486 - I had a hard time deciding between the this and the 386. I plan to use it mainly for road racing and time-trialing and eventually build it as a dedicated time trial bike (no crits). I love carbon and wanted something with aero tubing - other than price, I couldn't see much difference between the two models except that the 486 tubing looked a little beefier. I figured this might make it a stiffer, more efficient frame. Since the @$$hole truck driver who hit me and destroyed my previous ride is paying for it, I went ahead and ordered the 486.

I'm interested to hear from others who have ridden either of these frames - what do you think of the ride characteristics and how they compare?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Can't help you out there, but dude, I'd like to see a larger pic of your avatar. That young lady has a nice pair of, um, shorts!


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

Kram59 said:


> That young lady has a nice pair of, um, shorts!


.....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks  (I probably could have done that, but....)


----------

